# Timberdoodle rest w/carbons



## mtncat03 (Apr 26, 2007)

I just purchased a hoyt 38 Ultra and am setting it up. I'm thinking of switching to carbon arrows. I shoot with fingers and will be using a timberdoodle rest. 1.)Are there problems with using thinner carbons with this rest? Im using aluminum logs now.
2.) Any suggestions for quieting the forks other than shrink tube, which doesnt seem to last that long for me.
This is a hunting bow.
Thanks in advance


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Carbons shot better for me than aluminums. Just make sure you have the fins adjusted right so that the arrow "does not" drop through at full draw.
I used clear fingernail polish on the fins to keep them quiet.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I found it a little tricky to shoot ACCs (3-28s & 3L-18s) through the Timberdoodle without at least some fletch clearance problems. Blazers seemed OK, I suspect because of their relatively short length and narrow quill. I recently changed the outside fin, which is pretty wide, for a regular fin and now have no clearance problems with 3" feathers or vanes fletched straight offset. You can purchase extra fins from Bodoodle for a nominal amount. I purchased a few packs of Pro 500 fins that contains three prongs, any one of which would be good for a replacement of the outside Timberdoodle fin. If you look at the outside Timberdoodle fin and run it through the gap in your fletching you can see what little room it gives you for clearance. The wide fin is OK with FatBoys and so-so with GTs but simply too big for ACCs.


----------



## mtncat03 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys . Thanks for the great advice it really is a big help. I do have some questions if its not to much bother.
1.) Is nail polish durable and will it hold up to say a backcountry hunt , its a great idea.
2.) Do blazers fly well with broadheads. I'm thinking the old greater surface area of the vanes to steer the broadhead idea. I know blazers are a different animal.
Great answers always lead to more questions.Thanks


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Nail polish would last me for months shooting 50-100 shots every day. I just looked at the bottle and it is "Clear Nail Protector" by "Wet n' Wild". It is more like a hardener. I would apply 2 or 3 coats.

I "was" under the belief that there was no way Blazers could work until I tried them. No way I would go back to 4".


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Shoot 'em all the time...*

I shoot ST Epics (a small-diameter, thick wall hunting shaft) on my hunting bow with a Timberdoodle with no problems whatsoever. Like any rest, if you're shooting a helical fletch, you may need to experiment with your nock rotation to get good fletching clearance. Also, don't be afraid to slightly twist the fins on your rest to get them into the proper location. (I rotate the fins away from the arrow a bit more and twist the fins slightly to get the proper contact with, and location on, the arrow.)


----------



## mtncat03 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the great advice. I'm going with carbons and blazer vanes and definitely going to try the nailpolish.
Tight groups all.


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

mtncat03 said:


> Thanks for the great advice. I'm going with carbons and blazer vanes and definitely going to try the nailpolish.
> Tight groups all.


Did the blazers works good? 14 years in the future and I'm just wondering.


----------



## barefoot ranger (Jun 2, 2021)

Honey?....Have you seen my nail polish....?


----------

